
Patrick Vlaskovits, Explains CustDev & Lean Startup in a Nutshell | Foundora - akramquraishi
http://www.foundora.com/2010/11/09/patrick-vlaskovits-co-author-of-entrepreneurs-guide-to-custdev-explains-custdev-lean-startup/
======
akramquraishi
Excerpts: What Steve describes in "The Four Steps to the Epiphany," is a
method of doing that in four stages but when Brant and I sat to talk to Steve
about this, Steve himself said, "if I can convince people just to get out of
the building, they have done 90% of what needs to be done." And, getting out
of the building means getting out and talking to humans about the problem, the
solution and the product. It’s not feature mongering, it’s not market
research, - it’s trying to really find the pain points and depending on who
you are, this can be pretty difficult or very easy.

